# CALPE. Odissea Camper Park. Reservation Deposit.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We are in Spain and have made a reservation at the Calpe Aire over the Easter weekend for 7 nights.
They have given me an International Money Transfer "code" to pay a deposit.
Does anyone know how I do this? (any bank etc).

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

They will have given you a link to transferwise and the odissea bank details so just log on to transferwise and fill in your details, ifs very easy and transferwise are excellent for money transfers to Spain. All the attendees on Spain 2013 are using this. We will be there from May 6th then the place will be buzzing.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hola Ken,

I was hoping you would answer. Odissea have sent me a PDF attachment with the booking details and International Money Transfer Bank details for paying a deposit.
There is no "Transferwise" link.
I will try and find it in Google.

Thanks for your help. We would have loved to come on the Rally but will be back in the UK by then.

Regards,
Al.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A bundle of €URO notes in an envelope might be cheaper.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

If you are transfering moneg from a uk bank account then trsnsferwise is cheaper than getting your bank to do a transfer however if your money is already in euros in a spanish bank then just do a straightforward bank transfer. If you have not found transferwise let me know and i will post a link or look on thd spain 2013 thread as i already put it on there. I have just got back home from england with the worse trip down the m25 to gagwick i've ever made, we had to run to the boarding gate and ndarly missed the plane, i'm glad to be back sway from that rain and the most overcrowded road ever


----------

